# Filmkritik zu Gunpowder Milkshake: Girlpower Milfbabes



## Christian Fussy (30. November 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Filmkritik zu Gunpowder Milkshake: Girlpower Milfbabes* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Filmkritik zu Gunpowder Milkshake: Girlpower Milfbabes*


----------



## Rabowke (30. November 2021)

Ich werde mir den Film allein wg. Paul Giamatti geben ... der hat mir schon als fieser Drecksack in Shoot Em' Up super gefallen! 

"Keine Titte für dich Superheld! Keine Titte für dich ..."


----------



## Batze (30. November 2021)

Der Film ist Cool, anders, aber Cool. Also ich werde ihn mir nochmal anschauen und noch 3 und 4 mal um die Feinheiten zu sortieren,
ich würde jetzt nicht sagen das Highlight des Jahres, aber man war nicht abgeneigt bis zum Schluss zu schauen.


----------



## Batze (30. November 2021)

Ach mist, Film kommt ja laut Bericht erst am 2. Dezember in die Kinos.


----------



## ssj3rd (30. November 2021)

Ja werde ihn mir wohl auch so 17-27 mal angucken, ist halt schwere Kost.


----------



## hunterseyes (1. Dezember 2021)

Milfbabes? Echt? Das Niveau ist nur noch eine Creme.
Wo bleibt da der Aufschrei der Frauenbewegungen?


----------



## Toni (1. Dezember 2021)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Milfbabes? Echt? Das Niveau ist nur noch eine Creme.
> Wo bleibt da der Aufschrei der Frauenbewegungen?


Jetzt mal doof gesagt, ich finde es eher witzig (aber ich spreche auch nicht für "die Frauenbewegung") und es ist auch als Wortspiel gemeint, dass sich auf das oberflächliche "Frauen Empowerment" des Films bezieht – der sich ebenfalls nicht zu ernst nimmt.
Es sollte sich aber keiner angegriffen fühlen müssen, daher kann man mir auch persönlich schreiben und wir ändern das ggf.


----------



## DDS-Zod (1. Dezember 2021)

Der Film kommt echt erst jetzt ins deutsche Kino?
Muss man mal wieder nicht verstehen mit dem Verleih.
Ist seit Juli in vielen Ländern auf Netflix, oder in anderen Ländern im Kino gewesen.

Zum Film:
Ja, netter B-Movie, anschauen, Spass haben, abhaken. 
Gross Message suchen oder über Logik nachdenken darf man nicht.


----------



## Vordack (2. Dezember 2021)

Toni schrieb:


> Jetzt mal doof gesagt, ich finde es eher witzig (aber ich spreche auch nicht für "die Frauenbewegung") und es ist auch als Wortspiel gemeint, dass sich auf das oberflächliche "Frauen Empowerment" des Films bezieht – der sich ebenfalls nicht zu ernst nimmt.
> Es sollte sich aber keiner angegriffen fühlen müssen, daher kann man mir auch persönlich schreiben und wir ändern das ggf.


Also "Mütter die ich gerne *** würde"-Babes" ist okay? Ich hab nur übersetzt was in der Überschrift steht.

*Ratlos den Kopf Schüttel*

edit: ROFL selbst die Forensoftware findet das nicht okay (***)


----------



## Wynn (2. Dezember 2021)

Naja da Twitter noch nicht brennt wegen den Artikel kanns ja nicht so schlimm sein ^^


----------



## Rabowke (2. Dezember 2021)

DDS-Zod schrieb:


> Der Film kommt echt erst jetzt ins deutsche Kino?
> Muss man mal wieder nicht verstehen mit dem Verleih.
> Ist seit Juli in vielen Ländern auf Netflix, oder in anderen Ländern im Kino gewesen.
> [...]


Hö? Der Film lief bzw. läuft (?) auf Netflix? Ernsthaft? Das ist voll an mir vorbei gegangen ... 🤔


----------



## hunterseyes (2. Dezember 2021)

Toni schrieb:


> Jetzt mal doof gesagt, ich finde es eher witzig (aber ich spreche auch nicht für "die Frauenbewegung") und es ist auch als Wortspiel gemeint, dass sich auf das oberflächliche "Frauen Empowerment" des Films bezieht – der sich ebenfalls nicht zu ernst nimmt.
> Es sollte sich aber keiner angegriffen fühlen müssen, daher kann man mir auch persönlich schreiben und wir ändern das ggf.


Mir ist die Wortwahl egal. Finde es generell aber komisch, als Vergleich ist es für mich dann gleichzusetzen mit "***", ein sehr böses Wort, wenn man es benutzt, obwohl diejenigen, die zu dieser Gruppe gehören sich selbst auch so nennen es es dort zum normalen Gebrauch zählt. Also wird der eine der dieses Wort nutzt bestraft, wärend der andere es nutzen darf, sich aber gleichzeitig darüber aufregt, wenn es andere nutzen.


----------



## Toni (2. Dezember 2021)

Vordack schrieb:


> Also "Mütter die ich gerne *** würde"-Babes" ist okay? Ich hab nur übersetzt was in der Überschrift steht.
> 
> *Ratlos den Kopf Schüttel*


Sprachlich hat es aber eine weniger explizite Bedeutung. Und zwar: Heiße Mutter bzw. (inzwischen) heiße ältere Frau (wobei sich älter auf alles über mitte 30 bezieht).
Babe kann in dem Kontext als Heiße Frau oder heiße jüngere Frau verstanden werden. Es ist also nicht nur Doppelt-gemoppelt, sondern stellt in sich ein Paradoxon dar. Eine fantastische sprachliche Figur sozusagen 

Aber ernsthaft. Wenn man so anfängt über ein Wortspiel zu diskutieren, kommt man vom hundertsten ins tausendste^^



hunterseyes schrieb:


> Mir ist die Wortwahl egal. Finde es generell aber komisch, als Vergleich ist es für mich dann gleichzusetzen mit "***", ein sehr böses Wort, wenn man es benutzt, obwohl diejenigen, die zu dieser Gruppe gehören sich selbst auch so nennen es es dort zum normalen Gebrauch zählt. Also wird der eine der dieses Wort nutzt bestraft, wärend der andere es nutzen darf, sich aber gleichzeitig darüber aufregt, wenn es andere nutzen.


(Ich kann das Wort als Admin sehen, auch wenn es ausgeblendet ist)
Ich finde den Vergleich absolut nicht funktional. Das eine ist ein abwertend rassistischer Begriff, der aus der Kolonialzeit stammt und die Benutzung von einer Personengruppe untereinander ist (meines erachtens) grenzwertig. Milf ist kein diskriminierender Begriff und liegt auch keiner "wissenschaftlichen" Fehleinschätzung zu Grunde. Er ist nicht schön, aber für ein Wortspiel in diese Richtung ok. Das ist natürlich immer eine Einzelfall-Entscheidung und der Redakteur hat auch vorher gefragt, ob es ok ist.




Rabowke schrieb:


> Hö? Der Film lief bzw. läuft (?) auf Netflix?


Aktuell leider nicht (zumindest deutsches Netflix nicht)
Finde er sieht ganz gut aus, trotz der genannten Schwächen in der Kritik^^ Aber ich merke, dass es auch schön ist, einfach mal einen Film zu schauen, ohne danach die moralischen Aspekte des menschlichen Seins hinterfragt zu haben


----------



## Rabowke (2. Dezember 2021)

Toni schrieb:


> [...]Aktuell leider nicht (zumindest deutsches Netflix nicht)
> Finde er sieht ganz gut aus, trotz der genannten Schwächen in der Kritik^^ Aber ich merke, dass es auch schön ist, einfach mal einen Film zu schauen, ohne danach die moralischen Aspekte des menschlichen Seins hinterfragt zu haben


... dann empfehle ich dir wirklich den Film Shoot Em Up mit Clive Owens. Dürfte in die gleiche Richtung gehen, tolle Musik und sogar sinnvolle Botschaften im Film, nicht den Spruch mit der Brust, sondern "Esst mehr Möhren!".


----------



## DDS-Zod (3. Dezember 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hö? Der Film lief bzw. läuft (?) auf Netflix? Ernsthaft? Das ist voll an mir vorbei gegangen ... 🤔


Ausserhalb Deutschlands halt, wenn der jetzt in die dt. Kinos kommt.
Schau mal auf imdb nach, zu welchem Zeitpunkt der Film in anderen Ländern lief.

Ansonsten auch die "Suchmaschine" wegen Netflix durchsuchen, Stichwort unogs (bin mir nicht sicher ob man den Link hier teilen darf).


----------



## Rabowke (13. Dezember 2021)

Ich hab den Film jetzt gesehen und hab mich leider umsonst gefreut ... der Funke mochte irgendwie nicht so recht überspringen.

Ich hab auf einen würdigen Nachfolger von Shoot' Em Up gehofft, der Trailer ging ja ein wenig in die Richtung. Der Film war mir persönlich zu lang, die Action zu "lahm" und die Geschichte war jetzt auch eher Banane. 

Schade, vom Cast her hätte es durchaus Potential gehabt.


----------

